

Anonymous' Bank of America leak doesn't seem to scare investors - emilam
http://www.google.com/finance?q=BAC%2C+JPM%2C+C

======
th0ma5
Could be that holders considered there positions when the first news broke
about there being materials in the wild. Arguably the big fallout, if any,
will be in the further ongoing analysis, and if anything, although doubtful,
makes it through the legal system about the allegations, or persons involved.

